# Java FX Export?



## Evil-Devil (15. Dez 2011)

Moin,

ich hoffe wir haben Leute die mit Java FX arbeiten und oder mir die Frage beantworten können. Meine bisherigen Recherchen via Google/Oracle haben leider keine Antwort zu Tage gefördert.

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob die grafischen Oberflächen, die man erzeugt in irgendeiner Form exportierbar sind. Die Idee dahinter ist so ne Art Scaleform auf JFX Basis zu erstellen. Nur sehr viel weniger mächtig ^^"

Ich stelle mir das im Idealfall so vor, dass ich als Designer eine grafische Oberfläche oder Teile derer erstelle und die später in meiner Anwendung exportiere sodass sie gerastert vorliegt.

Geht das also irgendwie?


----------



## AngryDeveloper (15. Dez 2011)

JavaFX2?

"Importierbar" sind Oberflächen in JavaFX2 über das FXML Format. (Getting Started with FXML | JavaFX 2.0 Tutorials and Documentation)
Im Moment wüsste ich jetzt nicht, dass es da standardmäßig eine Export Funktion dafür gibt.
Natürlich kann man es unter Umständen mit einem eigenen GUI Designer selbst in das FXML Format parsen.

Sowas wird Oracle selbst bis Ende 2012 wohl umsetzen. (Zumindest so geplant). Für ende 2012 ist der Java FX SceneBuilder angesetzt.
Das ist/wird ein WYSIWYG Editor für JavaFX2 und die designete Oberfläche soll zu FXML exportiert werden können. Glaube man kann den bereits als Early Access Version testen. Vielleicht hilft dir das was.


----------



## Evil-Devil (15. Dez 2011)

Ja, JFX2.

Erstmal Danke für die Antwort. Import in der Form von FXML ist nicht ganz an was ich dachte. Ist zumindest für die Speicherung gut zu wissen, das es was gibt. Mir ist das rendern wichtig.

Hier ein typisches Scaleform UI:






Die Grafiken werden entweder direkt in Flash bzw. Photoshop gefertigt und über Scaleform gerendert.

Sowas halt nur in der Form für JFX. Ich stelle mir vor das man das Rendering der Elemente "umleiten" könnte bzw. muss. Wie das dann in eine Bilddatei wandert ist die andere Sache. Nur bisher habe ich nicht einmal einen Weg auffinden können die Darstellung nicht auf dem Monitor auszugeben bzw. vorher abzufangen. Und wenn man erst einen eigenen Renderer schreiben müsste wäre das nicht mehr mein Ziel.


----------



## Evil-Devil (15. Dez 2011)

hab mich mal erneut durch die API Doku gewühlt....werde mal schauen wie es ist die Camera bzw. den Screen zu manipulieren. Tendenziell vermute ich die Camera Class als das Maß aller Dinge. Mal sehen was das Wochenende hergibt.


----------

